# Losing the tracks...



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Good Morning All,
I have a ST32DLET Pro, model 926043, serial no. 000375. It is a tracked machine but I hate tracks and want to replace the tracks with wheels. There are kits to switch from wheels to tracks but not to switch to wheels so I'm sure that it can be done. 
I'm hoping that to go to wheels it will be simply replacing the track axle with the proper axle and putting on a couple of wheels but things are rarely that easy.
Anybody know what is needed to help me lose the tracks?
Thanx!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I have not looked at an Ariens but I did once have an older Craftsman tracked unit I looked at. In that case it looked basically like the wheels were just replaced with the track unit and there (I think) was something to limit the tracks from swinging too far. I think on that one you could swap them out because it looked like it was basically the same tractor unit for both wheels and tracks.

Maybe they'll swap. I'd suggest maybe seeing if you can find a parts manual for a comparable wheeled unit or see if someone has a comparable wheeled unit you can compare yours to. I suspect if there is a difference it's in the axel shaft.

Good luck, and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I think you can go to the Ariens website or any other parts supplier and look at a diagram of the tractor part on your model number and one that would be its equivalent wheel model and see if part numbers are the same. If so (and hopefully it is) you can just take all the track mechanism off and install wheels on it (a few of us in the forum think that Ariens use the same drive axle for tracks and wheels, that is why they do the triangular track configuration to compensate for the high located axle, but we could be wrong :facepalm_zpsdj194qh)


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

My biggest concern is the mounts (holes for the axle) in the chassis are in different locations. That would effect the balance of the machine. It seems unlikely that Ariens would build two chassis, one for wheels and one for tracks, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

pfn said:


> My biggest concern is the mounts (holes for the axle) in the chassis are in different locations. That would effect the balance of the machine. It seems unlikely that Ariens would build two chassis, one for wheels and one for tracks, but stranger things have happened.


IMHO I think this is not the case as it is with Honda and Yamaha (two sprocket type track system being the forward the drive axle) where a track machine has the drive axle mounted further forward than the wheel model. On Ariens the track drive is the center upper sprocket (on the triangle) which seems to be in the exact location as it will be on a wheel model. JMH opinion


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

hsblowersfan said:


> IMHO I think this is not the case as it is with Honda and Yamaha (two sprocket type track system being the forward the drive axle) where a track machine has the drive axle mounted further forward than the wheel model. On Ariens the track drive is the center upper sprocket (on the triangle) which seems to be in the exact location as it will be on a wheel model. JMH opinion


My bet you're right. I'll put a call into Ariens today and see what they say. I'll post their response.
Thanks


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Currious to what you figure out.....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you go through with changing it over it would make a great write up with photos. :wink:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If you go through with changing it over it would make a great write up with photos. :wink:


That's a good point because if you want to sell the track setup, the write up and photos will come in handy to the buyer of the tracks.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

The email below was sent to Areins this evening. I'll post their response when I receive it.

"Good Evening,
I have the model listed above and I am not happy with the tracks. I want to switch to wheels. So I have 2 questions.
1. Can it be done without major mods to the chassis?
2. What parts (part numbers please) are needed to accomplish this effort?
Thanks"


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Ariens answer to my question as to whether a tracked Pro can be converted to wheels. I am really surprised at this as I looked at the parts explosion of both tracked and wheeled machine and all, I think, of the major parts share the same part number. Seemed like a good idea but ...

"Response By Email (Dan L.) (12/09/2015 06:19 AM)
Hi...you cannot convert back from tracks to wheels

Auto-Response By (Administrator) (12/08/2015 06:15 PM)

The following answers might help you immediately. (Answers open in a separate window.)
Answer Link: Shear Bolt Identification, Location, and Replacement
Answer Link: Deck Gauge Wheel option
Answer Link: GOODBYE BLOWER ... HELLO MOWER! - Spring Maintenance Tips & VIDEO

Customer By CSS Web (paul) (12/08/2015 06:15 PM)".


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

pfn said:


> Ariens answer to my question as to whether a tracked Pro can be converted to wheels. I am really surprised at this as I looked at the parts explosion of both tracked and wheeled machine and all, I think, of the major parts share the same part number. Seemed like a good idea but ...
> 
> "Response By Email (Dan L.) (12/09/2015 06:19 AM)
> Hi...you cannot convert back from tracks to wheels
> ...


I would still look further into converting it to wheels. Ask any of the members if anyone has a compatible wheel model, so that they can measure the height of the axle for comparison to your track machine, if about the same order a tire and wheel for that compatible model and give it a try (do not order two yet).


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

hsblowersfan said:


> I would still look further into converting it to wheels. Ask any of the members if anyone has a compatible wheel model, so that they can measure the height of the axle for comparison to your track machine, if about the same order a tire and wheel for that compatible model and give it a try (do not order two yet).



I'm not at all satisfied with Ariens' response. The chassis numbers for the tracked and wheeled machines are the same. If the chassis numbers are the same I have to believe I can bolt in the parts necessary to make the change. I have asked Ariens that question. Maybe Ariens will in put a little effort this time.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Have you priced out the parts that you think you'll need for the conversion?
I'm curious as to what a track>wheel conversion would cost.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

pfn said:


> I'm not at all satisfied with Ariens' response. The chassis numbers for the tracked and wheeled machines are the same. If the chassis numbers are the same I have to believe I can bolt in the parts necessary to make the change. I have asked Ariens that question. Maybe Ariens will in put a little effort this time.


Lets hope you get a better answer this time .
I personally think it should be doable, worse case scenario it will require the main drive axle replacement or slight modification of the existing axle and/or the wheels.

Keep us posted.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Newest response from Ariens. These guys **** me off. It appears to me from Ariens latest (below) that it can be done they just don't want to help because they don't make a kit. I didn't ask for a kit, I asked for part numbers that they are unwilling to give. Why? Safety... yeah.

"Subject
losing the tracks...

Response By Email (Dan L.) (12/09/2015 07:51 AM)

we make conversion kits to change a wheeled model into a track model but we do not have a kit to go the other way...without a kit, it would be an untested application which we cannot promote from the factory for safety reasons

Customer By CSS Email (paul) (12/09/2015 07:44 AM)

Question Reference # 151208-000269 
The chassis numbers for the tracked and wheeled machines are the same. If 
the chassis numbers are the same I have to believe I can bolt in the 
parts necessary to make the change. What am I missing? 
Thanks "".


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd just get a wheel an a tire for a compatible model and try it out on one side. 
You can always put it back together if it does not work (but I am pretty confident it will, event if you have to make slight modifications it will be worth it).


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

More from Ariens. They seem to have a problem with the truth. They told me 1st that it was about "safety". The real reason is below.


Subject


"losing the tracks...
Response By Email (Dan L.) (12/09/2015 10:19 AM)
it may be lame but it is what keeps us from getting sued....sorry I cannot be of more help

Customer By CSS Email (paul) (12/09/2015 10:14 AM)
Question Reference # 151208-000269 
Lame.". 

I asked Ariems for a copy of the track conversion kit to reverse engineer it and install wheels. We'll see how they respond.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

safety=legal issues in the power equipment business.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Loco-diablo said:


> safety=legal issues in the power equipment business.


Silly me. I thought safety was about protecting people, not profits..


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd still pursue the conversion :icon-hgtg:


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I hate to be the one to say it, but... 

You bought a tracked machine, you got a tracked machine. That the factory doesn't want to trust you with unforeseen modifications is no surprise, given the aforementioned talk of lawyers and your unknown skills.

Suggest you sell the tracked machine you bought that you don't like, and buy one with wheels that you do like.

Be a lot easier then fretting/fighting over it, no...?

Just my :2cents:

ccasion14:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

pfn said:


> Silly me. I thought safety was about protecting people, not profits..


The reason they'd be sued is because somehow YOU managed to injure yourself and or someone/something with your modified snowblower that they helped you modify. So actually they are looking out for your safety and their bottom line. Both things are important.

They don't have a tested factory way of doing it and I understand their lack of desire to get involved with your attempt at Franken Wheel.

I am interested in if you can do it and I appreciate the leg work you're putting into it but it's not fair to slam the company because they won't support a modification to their product they haven't tried themselves. Unfortunately companies get sued all the time for the dumbest stuff on their products which have been highly tested and are safe until someone does something less than smart with it. What you're trying to do has nothing to do with smart or dumb, it comes both ways and you simply would like it the other way (wheeled).

My logical mind tells me if there is a kit to go from wheeled to tracks then it's just a matter of finding or ordering all the supporting parts for the wheels and installing them. Especially if the wheeled and tracked units share the same part number for the transmission housing.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> The reason they'd be sued is because somehow YOU managed to injure yourself and or someone/something with your modified snowblower that they helped you modify. So actually they are looking out for your safety and their bottom line. Both things are important.
> 
> They don't have a tested factory way of doing it and I understand their lack of desire to get involved with your attempt at Franken Wheel.
> 
> ...


This post and others seem to support Ariens response. I do not. I do agree that Ariens legal concerns are legitimate. But had they made that case in their first response to my questions I would have understood their position. My first question simply asked if it could be done and if so what parts were needed. Ariens response was simply to say that it couldn't be done. That now seems to be untrue and the lie, for lack of a more accurate word, kind of pissed me off. When I pressed Ariens, gently I should add, I was told it was for my safety. That to was, apparently, untrue. Ariens third response finally got to the truth. It was about profits. That I can understand. What I find unacceptable is being lied to. Anyone out there like being lied to? The truth seems preferable and it is unassailable or so I believe.

Now, enough of that and back to the subject at hand. 

It now seems that all that is required, thanks to the track conversion kit instructions kindly sent to me by Ariens, is to simply remove the track mechanism and installing the bearings, wheels, its' axles and possibly a remote differential locking cable and lever. No holes to drill, no mods to the chassis, nothing. The tracked Pro and the wheeled version appear identical with the exception of the drive train. I think it will a fairly simple and inexpensive swap. We'll see.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

pfn said:


> It now seems that all that is required, thanks to the track conversion kit instructions kindly sent to me by Ariens, is to simply remove the track mechanism and installing the bearings, wheels, its' axles and possibly a remote differential locking cable and lever. No holes to drill, no mods to the chassis, nothing. The tracked Pro and the wheeled version appear identical with the exception of the drive train. I think it will a fairly simple and inexpensive swap. We'll see.


Go for it........! :icon-hgtg: 
Keep us posted. Keep your track mechanism untill you are fully satisfied with the wheel conversion.
Keep us posted on the progress...... :smiley-confused009:


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Alright Guys, Here's where we are.
According to the track conversion kit the only parts I'll need, aside from a few clips and assorted small parts, are the axles, differential, bearing and tires. The issue I am now having is there are many different differentials for the wheeled version of the Pro(926039). The latest is the auto-turn and then it goes back many version. If I'm going to make the change I'd like to install a differential that isn't a maintenance nightmare. There is a 'sticky" for adjusting the auto-turn so that may not be what I want.
Here is Ariens site 'Parts Radar'. Just see the 'wheels and axles' if you want to see parts explosions. 
http://partsradar.arinet.com/script...F=Empartweb&loginID=ariensc&loginpwd=consumer 
Just enter 926039 in the model number box.
Does anyone have any suggestions on the best differiantial?
Thanx


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*pfn*: Ok, not only do I have to hit the "Thanks" for and also the "Like" this post buttons for your *Ariens Parts Radar* post, but I have to write to personally thank you. 

I know how to find part schematics for the Craftsman stuff (I started a thread on that last year) but I never knew about this Ariens website. I put in 924084 in the search field and all the schematics for my machine came up.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Parts Radar is for Ariens like the JD Parts Site is for John Deere. May not buy my part there but they are invaluable for looking things up.
Info on those sites should come etched into each machine.

http://partsradar.arinet.com/script...F=Empartweb&loginID=ariensc&loginpwd=consumer

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Top of the forum _Sticky Time_ Mr. Super Moderator...


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

E350 said:


> *pfn*: Ok, not only do I have to hit the "Thanks" for and also the "Like" this post buttons for your *Ariens Parts Radar* post, but I have to write to personally thank you.
> 
> I know how to find part schematics for the Craftsman stuff (I started a thread on that last year) but I never knew about this Ariens website. I put in 924084 in the search field and all the schematics for my machine came up.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Thank you :welcome:but I didn't do anything but find the site. Thanks goes to Ariens.


----------

